

Show HN: Search through Photoshop layers easily - alagu
http://markupwand.github.com/photoshop-layersearch/

======
justjimmy
This is great for below CS6. CS6 has search function, that can be searched via
Name, Kind, Effect, Mode, Attribute and Color. It's pretty extensive.

Pixel pushers should def upgrade to CS6 - it also has auto snap to pixel grid
for Vector Tools which is a godsend.

~~~
prezjordan
That's what I was thinking - I bet it's why he decided to open-source it. Good
decision :)

Nice work, I'll be looking through the source for sure.

------
bluetidepro
As a UI designer, this is an amazing plugin idea. I would use this constantly
if I could, but sadly it doesn't seem to work correctly in version CS6.

~~~
anthemcg
There is a built-in Layer search feature in CS6. <http://d.pr/i/owMK>

------
romeonova
Just a side question, is there an export each folder layer into individual
image plugin somewhere?

~~~
alagu
This is fairly simple to build. You can fork my source and build it. I can
help you out.

~~~
romeonova
Cool let me reach out to you on github.

------
lominming
Would be great before CS6 since there's already a search function in CS6.

------
alagu
If you installed it, I'd like to hear feedback.

